# SS 02.04.22 - Pärt #3



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening!

For your listening pleasure this weekend:

Arvo PÃ¤rt (1935 -)

Symphony no. 3

1. (â™© = 66)
2. (í ´íµ-í ´íµ¥ = 54-56)
3. (í ´íµ-í ´íµ¥ = 60)


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

For some odd reason we have ignored Arvo Pärt totally - well not anymore. He has composed four symphonies. I picked #3 this time. Great symphony indeed. There a quite a few recordings of this. My choice is from this one:









one alternative from youtube:


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Pärt: Symphony No. 3, etc.

Gil Shaham (violin), Roger Carlsson (percussion), Adele Anthony, Gil Shaham (violins), Erik Risberg (piano)

Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra, Neeme Järvi

I will spin this one later .


----------



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

Yes, it's strange we haven't come across Part's music until now. I'll try this live performance from Azusa Pacific University Symphony with Christopher Russell.


----------



## Xenophiliu (Jan 2, 2022)

From this recording:










Berlin Radio Symphony Orchestra
Kristjan Järvi


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

Rogerx said:


> Pärt: Symphony No. 3, etc.
> 
> Gil Shaham (violin), Roger Carlsson (percussion), Adele Anthony, Gil Shaham (violins), Erik Risberg (piano)
> 
> ...


That's the one I have. It is not one I have listened to a lot but I will give it a spin in a while.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

I shall go with this version


----------



## PathfinderCS (11 mo ago)

Went with this version; lovely symphony!


----------

